# Mixing Spitfire with Cinebrass (for example)



## EwigWanderer (Jul 10, 2011)

Hello to all=)

How do you mix Spitfire percussions and Cinebrass together? Do you narrow the stereofield (power pan etc) for each library and add a bus for reverb which fits together? Or is it possible just to keep them as they are and mix close mics and eq for different stage dephts?

For some reason my english isn't working today...hope you understand where I'm trying to go here :?


----------



## dcoscina (Jul 10, 2011)

I will let you know when Albion comes out.


----------



## Ed (Jul 10, 2011)

What you do is load up Spitfire then load up CineBrass. Then you play. Done.

I never understand whats hard about this, I must be missing something in peoples workflow that just doesn't apply to me.


----------



## EwigWanderer (Jul 10, 2011)

dcoscina: Yeah..I will get it too  

Ed: different rooms, different sound. For example mixing LASS to fit with the same room/hall... ER's, IR's..pain in the ass... I tried with MIR SE (trial), but then you will loose those fantastic room sounds etc. But LASS never soundet better when using MIR..not even with QL Spaces..


----------



## Ed (Jul 10, 2011)

if it doesnt fit, add more reverb. I dunno I just never found it hard to mix different libraries together.


----------



## devastat (Jul 16, 2011)

As I've been playing around with my new libraries (HS, Cinebrass & Spitfire Percussion) I have been facing the same problem - how to get them all to sit in a mix nicely together even they have been recorded in different spaces.

At the moment I tend to use mainly close mics with Cinebrass & Spitfire Percussion and put them under the same (or similar) convolution reverb with the strings, and it seems to work well - at least it is a quick way to get them all to sit in a mix nicely. Offcourse it is a bit shame not to use the nice recorded reverb of Cinebrass and Spitfire, but I have to be careful when fading up the tree / room mics as the libraries start to sound apart from each other.

With Hollywood Strings it seems to blend in a bit more easily and I can use more mic options - I am mainly using Mid or Main mics, maybe a touch of vintage mics included.. Tho I should not comment much on HS as this is only my second day fiddling with it, amazing instrument tho!!

P.S A great plugin that always helps me to mix things together is Crysonic Sindo (or any stereo imager plugin) that allows me to narrow or expand the stereo image of an instruments as needed.


----------



## Consona (Feb 23, 2012)

devastat @ Sat Jul 16 said:


> At the moment I tend to use mainly close mics (...)


Is it that bad?

I would like to buy HS Diamond, Cinebrass and Spitfire Percussion because they have multiple mics positions.

Could someone post example of these libraries playing together with all mics up? I would like to hear how inconsistent that sound really is. Thank you.

It is shame that libraries like Albion have only whole ensemble patches.


----------



## devastat (Feb 23, 2012)

Consona @ Thu Feb 23 said:


> devastat @ Sat Jul 16 said:
> 
> 
> > At the moment I tend to use mainly close mics (...)
> ...



That's quite an old thread  These days I find it quite easy for them to blend together. With Cinebrass I am usually using the full mix with a tad of tail reverb on, with HS i like to use mid or main mics and with spitfire percussions I tend to differ on the mic positions depending on the track - but there is no problem in blending them all together given the different mic positions and some great reverb plugins out there..


----------



## Synesthesia (Feb 23, 2012)

Hi Consona,

With the multiple mic positions you have a huge amount of control over what the sound is, and the best thing is you don't have to rely on synthetic reverb to do this. Live rooms just sound SO much better to get a sense of space.

Have a listen to these quick walkthroughs for some sound examples of the mics in Spitfire Percussion:

http://spitfire-webassets.s3.amazonaws. ... ms1rev.mov
http://spitfire-webassets.s3.amazonaws. ... Drums2.mov
http://spitfire-webassets.s3.amazonaws. ... oDrums.mov
http://spitfire-webassets.s3.amazonaws. ... dMetal.mov
http://spitfire-webassets.s3.amazonaws.com/qts/Toys.mov
http://spitfire-webassets.s3.amazonaws. ... /Timps.mov
http://spitfire-webassets.s3.amazonaws. ... tsWood.mov
http://spitfire-webassets.s3.amazonaws. ... edWood.mov
http://spitfire-webassets.s3.amazonaws. ... sMetal.mov

(and if you need WMV

http://spitfire-webassets.s3.amazonaws. ... sMetal.wmv
http://spitfire-webassets.s3.amazonaws. ... edWood.wmv
http://spitfire-webassets.s3.amazonaws. ... dMetal.wmv
http://spitfire-webassets.s3.amazonaws.com/wmv/Toys.wmv
http://spitfire-webassets.s3.amazonaws. ... oDrums.wmv
http://spitfire-webassets.s3.amazonaws. ... Drums2.wmv
http://spitfire-webassets.s3.amazonaws. ... ms1rev.wmv
http://spitfire-webassets.s3.amazonaws. ... /Timps.wmv
http://spitfire-webassets.s3.amazonaws. ... tsWood.wmv


Thanks for your interest!

Cheers,

Paul


----------



## Consona (Feb 24, 2012)

Thank you for answers!

I think I'll end up with Albion + Cinebrass + QL Spaces as my first purchases. (Followed by either new Cinebrass or EW/QL hollywood woodwinds and Spitfire Harp.) Both former mentioned instrument libraries have great stage sound and I hope they will work together nicely under Spaces reverb.

P.s. I just cannot resist the sound of Albion strings. And I'm looking forward to experiment with "Time machine" patches too.


----------



## mjuhl (Feb 24, 2012)

Consona, I'm also just starting out, and my first few purchases included the CineBrass core and Albion, along with a few others. Just last night I loaded up Albion's Strings Con Sordino multi with the CineBrass (core) solo horn in polyphonic legato mode. After just a few minutes of playing with the mic levels, my hands didn't leave the keyboard for over an hour. InstaInspiration!


----------



## Consona (Feb 28, 2012)

Glad to hear that.

I'm still considerating buying Sample Modeling brass collection after horns and tuba are released. But this is exactly opposite problem as these samples are very dry. I don't know if it is easier to blend Albion with Cinebrass together or Albion with Sample Modeling stuff. And I don't know how difficult it is to make Sample Modeling products sound like orchestral ensemble either, but I really like some results I've heard.


----------

